
OnionView, a graphical depiction of the Tor network - sshravan
https://onionview.com/?relaytype=0
======
junto
There are surprising number of exit nodes running on Windows 7. Home
subscribers on DSL and cable connections. Isn't that rather "suicidal"?

I assumed that nearly all would be running on Linux in data centres somewhere.

------
digi_owl
An exit relay in Greenland...

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.wired.com/2015/09/mapping-tors-anonymity-
network-...](http://www.wired.com/2015/09/mapping-tors-anonymity-network-
spread-around-world), which points to this.

